# Need help with flash



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi guys,
I really need your help with a flash issue, which I think it's not supposed to be complicated, but since I now nothing about flash, it actually is! hehe

I was asked to add 1 more item to the a 'faq page' of a website. This faq was made with flash, as you can see it here: http://www.cursoer.com.br/faq.html

I got the .swf file, decompiled it into .fla, opened it using adobe flash and that's all I could do. Everything else seems more difficult than chinese to me! lol

I tried to look for tutorials over youtube, but all I could find were animation tutorials or drop down menu tutorials, which are not exactly the case here.

So, I'd appreciate any help/tips/suggestions that you guys could give me. Maybe a link to a similar tutorial? I don't know... Anything, really!

thanks!


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

Post the actual fla file and I can help you.


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

ok, here it is


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

In order to add another item, you would need to add a layer for the new line, add a text graphic for the text and add the button to select it. You will also need to add another frame inorder to have room for 10 text selections instead of nine. You should read a book to learn more about layers and buttons. The steps involved are too cumbersome to put in this forum. A good book to get is titled Flash MX H.O.T (hands on training) by Lynda Weinman.


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

I figured that out. But couldn't seem to be able to do it.

do you think I could find this book on pdf?


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

the e-book files are too big to attach. Send me an e-mail address ([email protected]) to send them to.


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

copy this link into your browser. This will take you to an online folder where I have a few Flash e-books for you to download.
http://cid-ea49fbe3e27b86fc.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Public?authkey=kY3GCw3bJdA%24


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks a lot for the links! I really appreciate it.


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

To help you out, I have attached a copy of the flash file with changes for you. You should also learn how to make the changes on your own so you will learn better. In any case, Here is what you need to change in the file:
1. Change the Text on layer 1
2. Change the text on layer 4 frame 11
3. change the text on layer 5 frame 11

Make sure you change the text in the correct layer and frame (very important) The other changes to the layers and buttons are already made so you only have to change the text.

Let me know if you were able to make the changes ok and how it worked for you.


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

I was playing with it myself and I did some of the things you mentioned above, I had problems with adding/editing frames and buttons, though. I guess I didn't have problems with the layers themselves, but am not sure.

Will check your file at the weekend and keep you updated on my attempts to succeed.

Thanks A LOT for you help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, I've just tried it. To be honest with you I'm still stuck with it. Couldn't even see a 11th frame on layers 4 and 5.


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow! Not sure what happen to the file. I'm looking at the file I sent you and the frames are there. Those are the 2 most important frames to the file. Make sure there is no red "X" after the layer name. I have attached the file again in case the other file got corrupt for some reason. I also uploaded the file to the link I sent you in an earlier post. Use the same link for the e-books and you can download the file from their. Try that and let me know how it works.


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, now I can see frame 11th in both layers and was able to add the text to them.

The problem now is on layer 1, where you added item 10. When I click on the text tool I can only add a new text, and I can't seem to be able to edit the existent text, therefore I can't replace your item 10 for the proper item 10.


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh, I guess I figured it out now! 

Thanks a lot!

Next question is, the text I'll add to item 10 is bigger than that white box. I guess it won't be fully displayed, will it? Is there any way to do it properly?


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

If your talking about the white background, doubleclick it. Look at the properties listed below the screen. Currently the size is 758 px X 213 px.
Change the Size box. Don't change it too big. Try starting changing the width to about 225 px and go from there.


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

thanks for the prompt reply. Will try that later today and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

I tried what you said and it's not exactly what I wanted...

I'll attach the file with the modifications I made and I think you'll be able to understand what I'm talking about. It's basically the text which will appear when clicking on item 10. The text is too big and doesn't fit in that answer box, or whatever it's called...


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't open the file you sent. I get a file error. If I get you right, you want to change the size of the text box for item 10. That is on layer 4, frame 11. You can resize that just the way I described for the other text box.


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

oh, you won't open because I use CS3 and you probably use an older version.

Anyway, I think it worked. I've managed to put the whole text there. But I still have to adjust the border lines (the grey ones), the box is too small to fit the whole text. Do you know in which layers they are?


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

Should be on layer 4 frame 11


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

ok, I'll give a further look on it later than. Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

Finally found some time to look at it again and I'm still stuck with it. The text to add is still to big to fit there and I can't seem to resize the box. I was wondering, is there a way to put the whole text there with some kind of sidebar navigator that goes up and down in order to read the whole text?


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hide all other layers to get the data out fo your way. After selecting layer 4 and frame 11, under the tools toolbar, select the "A", this is the Text Tool. The blue outline for the text box should turn to dotted lines, then click inside the box and the outline should turn to a solid line with a black box in the bottom right corner. Select the black box and your cursor will turn to a double black arrow, then you can click and drag to resize the box.


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks, I'll give it a try as soon as I have some free time.


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

If you downloaded the e-books I put out on the internet, search the one titled Using Flash MX f and 50 Macromedia Flash MX Fast Techniques or "Scrolling Text". That will explain how to insert a scroll bar for the text box.


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

cool! will do it. Thanks!


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

any progress?


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

No man, not really to be honest. I just felt I was bothering you with all this and let it quiet.


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

dont worry, thats what this forum is for.


----------

